# Farmington Canyon / Skyline Drive Bountiful



## crazyking26 (Oct 20, 2008)

Has anyone go up the past couple of weekends? Is the gate opened yet up Farmington Canyon?

Was looking at taking a ride/hike up there this weekend but don't know with this weather if it's even open.

Anyone know how I can find out (besides obviously driving up there)?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I can't imagine that you can make it all of the way. Even in a normal year, you can only make it up to the one long north facing dugway as the dugway will usually be covered with at least 18" of snow, this year there may be double that.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

As much snow as there is up there still, I really doubt it is open.


----------

